# Luftrum Lunaris Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Jan 9, 2018)

*Luftrum Lunaris Review*
http://www.strongmocha.com/2018/01/09/luftrum-lunaris-review/

Luftrum a company known for its Diva, Omnisphere 2, and Zebra 2 patches launched their first leading Kontakt library. Lunaris is in line with the current trend of Kontakt libraries where you can blend many sound sources into something new. Lunaris is a 4-layered instrument containing analog, ambient, deep, lush, and cinematic pads plus field recordings which can be combined with absolute sound happiness. Luftrum did send me a review copy with no strings attached.








*Sound*
Lunaris is all about pads that work great for underscoring or modern rhythmic patterns. Overall I enjoyed playing with Lunaris, and you can experience the dedication, careful design and sampling that result in an exceptional Kontakt library.

At the core, Lunaris consist of multi-sampled pad sound sources and nature field recordings, and synth. Combined they create these wonderful pads.







*Read the Full Review here:
Luftrum Lunaris Review
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/01/09/luftrum-lunaris-review/
*


----------

